# any way to disable Cellular functionality?



## Plasmatoast (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a Mesmerize running CM10 that is sitting unused and unloved now that I've upgraded to the S3. Does any one have a way to disable the cellular functionality. Making the phone act like a Media player, WiFi device.

Airplane mode wouldn't work, as wireless and Bluetooth are still needed, 
I'm not concerned with the phone/messaging apps being there, Running CM10 i can move/hide them

Thanks for any help or Ideas, Just want to keep this thing out of a junk drawer


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not no expert but wouldn't wifi work without having it any service connected??


----------



## Plasmatoast (Aug 22, 2011)

WiFi will still work but the phone will still attempt to be on the cell service, which is what I'm trying to avoid


----------



## Grumpy Bastid (Dec 17, 2011)

Plasmatoast said:


> I have a Mesmerize running CM10 that is sitting unused and unloved now that I've upgraded to the S3. Does any one have a way to disable the cellular functionality. Making the phone act like a Media player, WiFi device.
> 
> Airplane mode wouldn't work, as wireless and Bluetooth are still needed,
> I'm not concerned with the phone/messaging apps being there, Running CM10 i can move/hide them
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken, on my old mez running cm 10.1, I put it in airplane mode, than just turned WiFi back on. Still shows the airplane mode indicator, but WiFi works, and I don't believe it's causing the radio to seek any type of cellular connectivity. Could be wrong on this but will take a look at it later.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Grumpy Bastid said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, on my old mez running cm 10.1, I put it in airplane mode, than just turned WiFi back on. Still shows the airplane mode indicator, but WiFi works, and I don't believe it's causing the radio to seek any type of cellular connectivity. Could be wrong on this but will take a look at it later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


I just tried it on my mes and it is the case. With airplane mode on the cellular connectivity is inactive but you can turn WiFi and BT on.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Grumpy Bastid (Dec 17, 2011)

Yup just confirmed as well.









Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## mantooth (Sep 1, 2012)

When I got a Nexus 4 for Christmas, I shut off my Nextech service for the Showcase and use it as a WiFi phone/media player. In fact, once the nightlies for CM 10.1 went live I flashed the Fascinate version so that I could update without having to use RomKonverter. Works like a charm in airplane mode with both WiFi and Bluetooth.

There is a ROM that disables cell functionality but I don't really see the point. I like the idea that in an emergency I could still switch airplane mode off and call 911.


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dial this
*#*#4636#*#*
I actually have this saved as a contact for quicker access
That will (should) take you right to the "Testing" Screen::
Choose "Phone Information"
Scroll all the way down to bottom:::
Tap ""Turn off radio""
Tap the back button 3 times
Enjoy


----------



## Plasmatoast (Aug 22, 2011)

hhp_211 said:


> Dial this
> *#*#4636#*#*
> I actually have this saved as a contact for quicker access
> That will (should) take you right to the "Testing" Screen::
> ...


Did the Trick Thank you


----------

